# PC 4216 DT jig help



## Satelliteman (Jul 19, 2014)

So I finally bought a dove tail jig. I can cut pins/tails just fine, & they fit tight. But for some reason one corner sits about 1/8 proud of its mate.

The left pin corner is higher than the left tail. The left tail sits higher than the rear pin and so on.

Any thought on what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Gary while I can't help I'm sure a member with more knowledge than I will be along to help with your inquiry.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Work is cupped.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I tend to agree with Quillman.

Have you run the timber over the jointer and thickness planer?


----------



## foodgroup (May 8, 2014)

Satelliteman said:


> So I finally bought a dove tail jig. I can cut pins/tails just fine, & they fit tight. But for some reason one corner sits about 1/8 proud of its mate.
> 
> The left pin corner is higher than the left tail. The left tail sits higher than the rear pin and so on.
> 
> Any thought on what I'm doing wrong?


If you are talking about half-blind dovetails, I had the same problem when I started with this jig.

The pin board and tail board need to be offset exactly 1/2" to cut a flush joint, but it can be hard to achieve that consistently.

For more accurate alignment, I scribe a line 1/2" from the left edge of the pin board, use the sliding offset guide in the jig to rough-position the boards, then adjust until the scribed line is perfectly flush with the left edge of the tail board.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Satelliteman (Jul 19, 2014)

jw2170 said:


> I tend to agree with Quillman.
> 
> Have you run the timber over the jointer and thickness planer?


I'd bet you are right. So much for "top choice" lumber from Lowes. I've been practicing with it before using some cherry & maple to make drawers.

Guess I'll have to joint/plane the other pine.

Thanks guys.

Gary


----------

